# Dover Court School



## LoubieLou

Could anyone please tell me what Dover Court Prep School is like for Grade 7 (age 11). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunlover4

My son was at Dovercourt for years 6 and 7 until we moved back to the UK. What we found was the primary years were very "busy" but once they got to secondary level most kids eventually left and moved to Chatsworth/UWC or Tanglin once spaces were available if they didn't move home or to another country. None of the children in my son's year ( he is now UK yr 10) are still at dovercourt. It's a lovely school with small classes but the facilities can't be compared to some of the other schools there. If we did move back, I would consider enrolling my daughter for the primary years but may look at alternatives if she was older. Hope that helps.


----------



## LoubieLou

Thanks for the reply sunlover4. That confirms my thoughts from what I have heard from another parent. Basically, Tanglin and UWCSEA are full at present but Dover have offered us a place. I've heard the primary years are good but not so good year 7 and upwards at Dover.. I may look at Chatsworth too. Thanks again.


----------



## sunlover4

OFS is also supposed to be good. My son's form tutor is now teaching there after leaving Dovercourt so we have been told. Good luck in your search for a place


----------



## Galluslass

Was looking just o er a year ago, Looked at Dover Court and like you, like the look of it for the younger years and then I would probably would have been looking at Tanglin or one of the bigger schools. 

Also looked at OFS and really wanted to like it, was one of our favourites on paper but I hated the look of it. It had increased in numbers a LOT in the past years and looks like they have done it by halving the class sizes. It was grubby, rundown and overcrowded looking, didn't even have I teractive whiteboards (though neither did Dover Court when I looked). TBH, it went from being my first choice to one I wouldn't condider. But I'm sure other parents are happy with it, but it pales badly in comparison with Tanglin etc.


----------



## Galluslass

Well, wasn't exactly a make or break as I liked DC and they don't have any. My kids are in state primary in the UK and their little state school puts OFS to shame, just so corded dull and grungy, no way would I pay for that.


----------



## ClaireDavis

Hello, 

Does anyone know the term dates for Dover Court 2014-2015?

Which date does the school start after Summer break?

Many thanks
Claire


----------



## lennardtan76

Liberty1 said:


> I would agree with the advice above but would also like to issue a word of warning as I have just removed my children from Dover Court for the following reasons. I was impressed with the staff who are clearly dedicated and do their best under very difficult circumstances. I am a teacher in a family of teachers and became very concerned about the lack of Resources and ICT facilities within the school, an essential piece of kit in today's education. I was also very dissapointed with the special needs provision which promised small group interventions which just didn't happen and for which we paid an additional fee. My children suffered through a lack of attention, appropriate training and resources and made very little progress. I have heard very similar stories about the ESL provision where class numbers can be around 20. You can't teach English to students with that many in a class especially when they all have different levels of English. In conclusion I feel that Dover Court needs more investment to bring it up to international school standards and to warrant the fees.


Hi , I wonder if you check small class size school. Maybe you can consider Insworld ., I have the same experience but not in Dover . I removed my daughter because of the same reasons and shes happy now studying at Insworld


----------



## waterbottletale

Any positive notes on Dover court? I already paid the fee in entering my kids into year 2 and year 3 , we are from Australia.


----------

